# Need Fisher MM for 03 jeep wrangler



## cabinetcapp (Oct 3, 2010)

I have an old fisher HS series minute mout plow i would like to put on my 03 jeep wrangler, but i do not have the mounts. if any one has a pair let me know. I am in mass but would travel. email: [email protected] (508-344-4017)


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

you want Fisher mounting part 7163-1 Mount Kit


----------

